# crutches use in Phils



## iambill (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, 
I'm 71 and walk with forearm crutches. I am considering moving to the Philippines, maybe to the outskirts of Cebu City, or some other city. 
Will I have trouble crossing the streets, considering the traffic?
Will I be mobbed by pickpockets in the malls when they see my hands need to be on my crutches?
How likely is it that I will be seen as an easy victim by criminals there? 
Do you recommend or not recommend that I move to the Philippines? 

Thanks for an answer to any/all of these questions.


----------



## panayjim (Apr 15, 2015)

iambill said:


> Hi,
> I'm 71 and walk with forearm crutches. I am considering moving to the Philippines, maybe to the outskirts of Cebu City, or some other city.
> Will I have trouble crossing the streets, considering the traffic?
> Will I be mobbed by pickpockets in the malls when they see my hands need to be on my crutches?
> ...


 I can't experientially speak for MNL or Cebu, which are mega-cities, that I as an able bodied 101 kg. fit male don't ever let my guard down in. But I feel very safe and relaxed in the smaller provincial capitals and cities. I live in one and have visited others.
Marked cross-walks are not paid heed to by drivers. If you have to cross, find a place with a yellow shirted traffic controller. He will stop traffic and aide you in the smaller cities that I am familiar with.
Some cities have few or no beggars and hustlers. They can be in your face in MNL and Batangas, and I suspect Cebu (I don't really know that for a fact), but other than that I feel very safe here and seldom encounter any. I live in a second tier city with few foreigners.... which is their usual target.
As for recommending to anyone that they do or do not move to a foreign country.... No way am I going to touch that one. I don't know you. You may love it or you may hate it.... or something in between. 
Make some ex-pat contacts and give it a short term trial run visit if you are serious. 
Wishing you the best.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

iambill said:


> Hi,
> I'm 71 and walk with forearm crutches. I am considering moving to the Philippines, maybe to the outskirts of Cebu City, or some other city.
> Will I have trouble crossing the streets, considering the traffic?
> Will I be mobbed by pickpockets in the malls when they see my hands need to be on my crutches?
> ...


Howdy Bill And Welcome,

Well, the Philippines is a developing 3rd world country with all the expected (an unexpected) pitfalls, dangers, and lack of products and services one might expect.

Walking with the crutches could make crossing streets or even using sidewalks challenging. Sidewalks (where the exist) are an adventure in dangers even without crutches. Cracks, uneven surfaces, and open pits and sewers etc are the norm.

You would be seen as an easy target but only because you are a foreign expat like the rest of us. But unless you are out walking around at 2 in the morning there should be little risk.

As we advance in years (Me included), it is important to be where there is good quality medical care. In most places the Philippines is sorely lacking.

Much better than Cebu is Subic Bay here on Luzon Island. It is the former US Naval base that has been made into a freeport area. There are many good stores and restaurants and excellent living conditions compared to Cebu or anywhere else I have been in country. It is the most like being in the US where even the sidewalks are safe to walk on.
Here is a link to the Subic Chamber of Commerce for an idea of what is there.

Social Security direct deposits can be made to a select few banks here which makes getting the cash fairly easy each month. If you are married though, your spouse can not access your US dollar social security account due to where we are.

Would I recommend you make the move? No. Not unless or until you make a trip or two here first so that you are able to judge whether or not this is the kind of place you want to live.


Best of luck on the adventure as you are sure to get many replies to your post here.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Immigration*



iambill said:


> Hi,
> I'm 71 and walk with forearm crutches. I am considering moving to the Philippines, maybe to the outskirts of Cebu City, or some other city.
> Will I have trouble crossing the streets, considering the traffic?
> Will I be mobbed by pickpockets in the malls when they see my hands need to be on my crutches?
> ...


If you do decide to live here iambill, try to get your 13a Visa Non-quota accomplished stateside at the nearest Philippine Consulate that handles your state only, I couldn't imagine having to go through all that here with the traffic and on a pension. 

I had to mail all my stuff to another state and they had some questions I needed to answer twice but all in all it took me less then 2 months to get my 13a Non-quota Visa through marriage completed. If you do it here it has to be done at the main office in Manila so several trips back and forth from Cebu if you end up retiring in that area.

You will be okay walking around if with an in-law or an escort, I don't think it would be fun walking around on crutches here and the incredible heat would be unbearable not to mention the wet weather during the rainy season.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> If you do decide to live here iambill, try to get your 13a Visa Non-quota accomplished stateside at the nearest Philippine Consulate that handles your state only, I couldn't imagine having to go through all that here with the traffic and on a pension.
> 
> I had to mail all my stuff to another state and they had some questions I needed to answer twice but all in all it took me less then 2 months to get my 13a Non-quota Visa through marriage completed. If you do it here it has to be done at the main office in Manila so several trips back and forth from Cebu if you end up retiring in that area.
> 
> You will be okay walking around if with an in-law or an escort, I don't think it would be fun walking around on crutches here and the incredible heat would be unbearable not to mention the wet weather during the rainy season.


Yep, I agree. I didn't think about the rainy season. That would be a hassle for sure. On Subic though, walking without someone along is completely safe. There is a very low cost transit bus system on base where each line runs about every 30 minutes or so. There is also a taxi service on base for going to stores and to the mall.


Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Yep, I agree. I didn't think about the rainy season. That would be a hassle for sure. On Subic though, walking without someone along is completely safe. There is a very low cost transit bus system on base where each line runs about every 30 minutes or so. There is also a taxi service on base for going to stores and to the mall.
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


By the sound of it trikes and jeepneys will be a problem as well. The usual way to entre and exit involves bending double and shuffle past the knees whilst banging you head on the roof, usually whilst in motion.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you have a desire to move, try staying for a while before making your decision final. There are many advantages as well as disadvantages - only you can determine which is best for you.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

You seem to have the same idea as I did. I now live in Angeles where there are lots of advantages like modern stored and good hospitals. At my age (almost the same as your), health care is an important issue. I do not like my location despite the advantages because of the girly bars and all the games (bolabola) that exist. I have visited Cebu, Davao, Samar (Catbalogan) and Leyte (Tacloban). Samar I loved very nice and friendly people, but VERY primitive with no modern stores and very very primitive hospitals. Davao was very modern with a tuff mayor that keeps the city safe. I would be afraid of travel outside the city. Cebu, like you, I liked! It is very modern. My Stanford trained Philippine doctor in Manila said hospitals there are good and he could find me a good doctor there. Just like you I prefer outside the city because it is getting crowed. My choice also was Cebu. The weather there became an issue! I had friends that moved there and moved back here because of the earthquakes; also it is in the hurricane belt.
Tony


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't think you would be taken advantage of as I have found most Filipinos are actually quite kind and helpful. However, as Jet Lag mentioned, the infrastructure in most cities leaves a lot to be desired, and traffic is crazy. It would be dangerous. That said, I think if you had a a good Filipina with you, and your own vehicle, in a place like Bohol or Cebu, you would be fine. Trying to get around on the Filipino transportation system would be a nightmare..


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

iambill said:


> Hi,
> I'm 71 and walk with forearm crutches. I am considering moving to the Philippines, maybe to the outskirts of Cebu City, or some other city.
> Will I have trouble crossing the streets, considering the traffic?
> Will I be mobbed by pickpockets in the malls when they see my hands need to be on my crutches?
> ...



iambill...I have to agree with the majority of the comments here. I am a disabled US Veteran and at times I have difficulty with my mobility and I have had ABSOLUTELY NO issues...and I live in Metro Manila, (Paranaque City).

My medical issues at the present time, come and go and sometimes I can walk unassisted a little bit and other times I need my cane or at the worst times, I need my walker when my leg paralysis is really acting up. I have never been targeted because of my disability and as a matter of fact, I think it is the opposite...more people are watching out for me and opening doors or letting me go first through a narrow passage or sidewalk or motorcycle sidecars stopping and motioning me to go first...if I am targeted at all, it is because I am a foreigner and NOT because I have a disability and there are many ways to help avoid these pitfalls.

*Always know where you are at and where you are going, (if you get turned around or lost, don't act like you are lost, thieves will notice this - be confident).

*Avoid walking alone at early morning hours when there are very few people, (2am on a dark narrow alley is not wise for any foreigner let alone a disabled foreigner).

*Always leave your most precious valuables at home, (expensive flashy jewelry, watches and expensive mobile phones, even expensive clothes will draw attention).

*Always carry your necessary valuables and money in your front pockets and NOT your back pockets. (Much more difficult for a pick-pocket or snatch and grab thief).

*Show no fear...look into the eyes of the people you meet and say hello, (It's difficult for a thief to take you by surprise if you are totally aware of your surroundings).

*If you have to stop to buy something or make a phone call, do it in a well lite location with lots of people around, (Do not pull out your cell phone or money in an isolated place).

The ONLY time I have ever been targeted in the Philippines was when it was my fault and I let my guard down for a moment and someone saw the opportunity and took advantage of the situation. All in all, I think it is quite safe here and I can say this with the utmost certainty...there are places in Chicago and New York and Miami and Los Angeles where I would never dare to go...yet there is no where here in the Philippines that I feel I cannot go in safety...well maybe in the back country of Mindanao might not be a safe place for me to go!

All in all, I love it here and would not trade it for anything...I am living a good life and enjoy the gifts that every day brings!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with Cebu Citizen. I use my cane rarely. When my seizures act up the cane helps me by giving me something to lean on when the vertigo comes (the vertigo is the most fun part of my seizures ha ha). I have found that the people here are very helpful when I have my cane. Much more so than in the US. 

They make sure I get the back corner seat of the jeepney, they offer to help me in and out of the jeepney. Filipinos just don't seem to be in the habit of opening doors for others, but when I have my cane they hold the door for me. 

As for safety I think basic situational awareness always applies. Most of the crime here really is crimes of opportunity. Don't give them the opportunity - and they generally will not go out of their way to rob you... 

In a more touristy area there is always a better chance of pick pockets, or scammers. Just be more observant.

The biggest issue, I think, is the condition of roads and sidewalks here. Not generally handicap friendly. Bad pavement, holes filled with trash cans instead of repaired... difficult enough to get around able bodied. 

I see a lot of locals, with crutches, and they stay off the sidewalk and just walk in the road. I would not let it keep me from moving here. At least come for a vacation and check it out.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

not sure why it posted 2ice guess i hit the wrong button SORRT


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

iambill said:


> Hi,
> I'm 71 and walk with forearm crutches. I am considering moving to the Philippines, maybe to the outskirts of Cebu City, or some other city.
> Will I have trouble crossing the streets, considering the traffic?
> Will I be mobbed by pickpockets in the malls when they see my hands need to be on my crutches?
> ...


welcome, I am a 100% disabled vet. I live on the outskirts of Manila. Heres what I recommend if you decide to move here. Get your own transportation if you can drive thats great if not a driver is relatively cheap. I bought a 4 wheel scooter which I use at the malls to help get around. They are not expensive or you can bring one with you. Every airline I use allows me to take my scooter as a baggage at no extra cost. Getting around on the roads crossing the streets etc. Its dangerous even for a young strong man. I notmally don't go on the back streets if I do my driver drops me close and I hobble to the location. 3 things that are frustrating . Handicapped Parking is not properly used sometimes its minimal. But with the scooter it don't matter. Even though the elevators say elderly, handicapped and pregnant women have priority most of the able body lazy a$$ people use it. Even if an escalator is just across from the entrance. I personally say excuse me and move my scooter in I point to the sign and say I WISH I COULD WALK LIKE YOU THEN I WOULD NOT NEED TO USE THE ELEVATOR. But the majority of the time its not an issue. You don't get to use the discount offered here because of age and disability, but you do get to use the handicapped and elderly checkout. If you have a medical condition that warrants visits to the doctor. You may need to do research for medical facilities you will need. Here in the NCR (National Capital Region) Its not a problem. 
Most people are courteous/ There are many establishments that are just not handicapped friendly even though there are laws. Not all are enforced much like traffic laws. National Council on Disability Affairs (National Council on Disabilities). They do have products here to make life eaiser in the home. I have had difficulty finding some items that in the US is abundant. Any other questions shoot me a message. Good Luck


----------



## chico2663 (Mar 19, 2016)

i have found to keep people from pick pocketing me i put wallet in my front pocket.I then stuff a wash rag over top of that.i worked in the worst parts of cincinnati. I have been to the bronx spanish harlem,chicago and now live back in houston.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome.

I agree on taking a tour first then decide.

Subic is an ideal area for you. The locals are so fond with foreigners they almost never give them a hard time.

With so many beautiful people around even local big screen and TV superstars can be just who they want to be in Subic. 

I'm biased because I'm in Subic


----------

